

Code of Conduct: Open Source - omarshammas
http://www.mahdiyusuf.com/post/37661756759/code-of-conduct-open-source

======
talmirza
I have written a lot of code for OS that doesn't get committed into master.

I was wondering what I could do to improve my code written to code committed
ratio.

Still open to suggestions.

~~~
jff
Write highly detailed commit messages.

Email the owner to discuss what you're adding and why, especially if it's a
big thing.

Keep your commits small--nothing worse than a mega-commit which fixes 3
different bugs and updates the formatting for 10 files.

Make sure to follow the project's formatting and naming conventions.

~~~
jeremyjh
Also make sure you update and add relevant tests and documentation.

------
jonchang
The pull request referenced in the post can be seen here:
<https://github.com/twitter/bootstrap/pull/6127>

